# Require bluetooth headset within Rs 1000



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm looking for a decent bluetooth headset(with charger,if possible) from a well known brand for my nokia 5130 and Samsung Corby phones.I have a relatively tight budget of Rs 1000(which can be increased upto Rs 1200,if required). Please recommend a few models that will suffice for my basic needs and are reliable.


----------



## DOST_FRIEND59 (Jan 25, 2012)

if you want an Bluetooth headphones you can go for Nokia BH-503. these are quite a good quality headphones.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2012)

DOST_FRIEND59 said:


> if you want an Bluetooth headphones you can go for Nokia BH-503. these are quite a good quality headphones.



How much does it cost?Can it be charged using the generic chargers that are provided with nokia cell phones or do i have to purchase a charger for it separately?


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 25, 2012)

For budget you have speciifed it very difficult to suggest a good pair of Stereo Bluetooth headsets.
Found this for 1600 bucks at flipkart..Flipkart.com: IBall Headset In-the-ear Groovy: Headset
Better to look for wired headsets for that budget .you can easily have agood pair of wired earphones for your Phone.
This one is very nice pair of Philips earphones for 450 Flipkart.com: Philips Headphones In-the-ear SHE3570BL: Headphone
This one is really gr8 Sennihiser 950 bucks Flipkart.com: Sennheiser Headphones On-the-ear PMX 60: Headphone



DOST_FRIEND59 said:


> if you want an Bluetooth headphones you can go for Nokia BH-503. these are quite a good quality headphones.





quicky008 said:


> How much does it cost?Can it be charged using the generic chargers that are provided with nokia cell phones or do i have to purchase a charger for it separately?


1299/-
*www.naaptol.com/price/29834-Nokia-BH-503-Bluetooth-Headset.html


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for your advice sujeet but I'm not really interested in buying any wired headset or earphone at the moment as I've got plenty of them already.I intend to buy a bluetooth headset primarily for making and receiving calls and my budget is restricted to Rs 1200 only.I do not wish to purchase any iball product as i have some reservations about its quality and Iball's after-sales service.Will the Nokia Bh 503 fit into my budget?If not,can you recommend a couple of other models that I may be able to afford?



Sujeet said:


> For budget you have speciifed it very difficult to suggest a good pair of Stereo Bluetooth headsets.
> Found this for 1600 bucks at flipkart..Flipkart.com: IBall Headset In-the-ear Groovy: Headset
> Better to look for wired headsets for that budget .you can easily have agood pair of wired earphones for your Phone.
> This one is very nice pair of Philips earphones for 450 Flipkart.com: Philips Headphones In-the-ear SHE3570BL: Headphone
> ...



Are u sure its available for approximately the same price at retail outlets?i don't have a credit card and so i can't buy anything from online stores.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 25, 2012)

The BH-503 is available in most shops in Mumbai for around 1.2k.
Go for it, if you bargain then you could get it cheaper. One of my friend got it for 1050/- on ebay a few months ago. Trust me this is the only respectable stereo BT headset in your range. Just remember the quality wont be as good as wired headphones less than half its price. So buy it only if wireless is a necessity.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 26, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> The BH-503 is available in most shops in Mumbai for around 1.2k.
> Go for it, if you bargain then you could get it cheaper. One of my friend got it for 1050/- on ebay a few months ago. Trust me this is the only respectable stereo BT headset in your range. Just remember the quality wont be as good as wired headphones less than half its price. So buy it only if wireless is a necessity.



I just need one more piece of information:Can the rechargeable batteries of bluetooth headsets be replaced after they begin to lose their efficiency?I am not willing to invest in an expensive headset unless I'm sure its battery can be replaced-i don't intend to throw it away after the battery starts growing weaker!Can someone answer my query?thanks.

Still no response-that's disappointing indeed!!  
I really need this information as soon as possible.


----------

